# Pectic Enzyme and metabisulphite quantity



## MCARCIERO (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

Making wine from grapes. 

destemming the grapes(36 lbs cases) and going into 23 litre buckets and cold soaking. 

How much pectic enzyme do I put (in teaspoons) per bucket?

How much KMETA do I put per bucket?


Does KMETA need to be added during cold soak and during primary fermenation?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 27, 2013)

I use the liquid pectic enzyme myself. I add 21 drops per 6 gallon bucket. Let it work 12-24 hours before adding yeast. 

12-24 hours prior to that you could add 1/4 teaspoon sulfite per 6 gallons I believe. I don't sulfite prior unless I can't add yeast for awhile. 

Others can correct me.

You do not add sulfite until fermentation is complete once yeast is added. Each time you open the carboy you may want to add a tiny pinch.


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 27, 2013)

My bag of pectic enzyme says 1/2 tsp per gallon or 1/10 tsp per lb. I tend to be VERY generous with pectic enzyme, like a tablespoon and a half per 6 gallons of juice. But that is just me.


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 8, 2013)

On the subject of additives,,,, since most (but not all) fermentations usually bottom @.992 or so, Is it necessary to add K-sorbate for stabilization if I have no intention of backsweetening prior to bottling?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 8, 2013)

If all sugar is consumed and you are not back sweetening the you need not add sorbate. 

Note I said ALL sugar.


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 9, 2013)

As I suspected,, thanks Steve. Now,,, Would it be safe to presume (as opposed to assume) that if there's been no visible activity and the SG has not changed for lets say a week, ALL consumable sugars have met their end? This after the 2nd or 3rd racking. Put it this way, if corks start a'poppin sometime down the line, I will welcome your "Told ya!"


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 9, 2013)

You usually hear "wait 3 days if no change in SG it's done", but I like to give it a week.No harm in giving it a few extra days. 
Just make sure you degas well before bottling.


----------



## weaverschmitz (Nov 9, 2013)

I typically add 1/2 teaspoon of pectin enzyme per gallon. I had a wine that didn't clear after a year of settling. I added another 1/2 teaspoon per gallon and it cleared up in 2 weeks. 

Metabisupfite is a bit more complicated. I usually add 1/4 teaspoon with 1 teaspoon sorbate per 5 gallons when fermentation is complete to ensure no new fermentation starts up. Then degass with the drill attachment for 4 minutes. I'm constantly adjusting my techniques so there may be a better answer out there.


----------



## weaverschmitz (Nov 9, 2013)

My last wine explosion happened one week after I bottled. I now let the wine sit in the carboy for 2 weeks after back sweetening just to be sure. I also use more sorbate than recommended when making a sweet wine.


----------

